

I learned Backbone and I made cloudnoi.se - cloudnoise
http://cloudnoi.se

======
cloudnoise
I've added a feedback module here:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDUwQ0s...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDUwQ0s4NVhsaHFsTmVfXzlsNXdfaHc6MQ)
Feel free to add any comment/judgement about this project. Thanks.

------
bhoomit
Are you going to release code on github?

~~~
cloudnoise
I'm considering this possibility.

~~~
bhoomit
That's great, i'll wait for that :)

------
sycren
Since the about page is not working, tell me more about your project and how
you did it.. ;)

~~~
cloudnoise
ops, going to fix it. :) Anyway... It all started with a thought: "soundcloud
has a lot of good stuff inside, but I have no time to explore it", so I made
this simple Javascript application that fetch hottest music on soundcloud,
show it on a playlist... and play it.

Technically speaking the application makes use of Backbone Views, Routes and
Model/Collections. Local caching is enabled by using StickyManager. The custom
player is built with Soundmanager library.

For now that's all, I've some ideas I need to extend in order to improve the
UX.

Thanks, Simone.

